# What would u do?



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have narrowed down to a trek 2.1, or a caad 10. I know....fit! They are different geo's, but I like the ride of them both! The kicker is one is in stock, the other is on back order until July! I was leaning to the caad, but wait until July!? I do like the 2.1 also, but the caad a bit better. Wait or ride! Thanks guys


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It'd be wiser to follow through true desire, but facing over a month of waiting can really throw you off. It's (much) easier said than done.

I'm personally saying wait, and hope you can actually hold out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Get the one that (you guessed it) *fits* best, rides and handles the way you like. If it's the CAAD, make some calls and see if you can hunt one down in your size. Also, dealers agree to swaps, so your LBS can do the hunting for you (if they want to, that is).


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

How long are you going to own the bike? What's two months in comparison to that time period?


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I could keep the bike for years! The plan is to ride the crap out of it for a year or 2, and get a carbon bike later down the road. keep the aluminum for back up and less than great road conditions.
PJ- I read your mind! Lol- the caad is a little quicker all around so to speak. Not sure if I would like that, but it's fun! When you put it to the pedals that thing will go! U better hang on. That was the difference.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Caad 10


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

FWIW, I was in a similar position regarding price. Buy cheaper now, or more expensive later. I opted for now, and though I'm happy to be riding, I can't help but think patience would have been a virtue.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Wait.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Opus- r u trying to blur my decision? Lol funny u say that. I took a spin on a super six. It fit great! Sweet ride for sure, and they have my size. Just not wanting to lay that kind of cash down at this time.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Phone around. There are four models built on the CAAD10 frame - seems likely that there's one a feasible distance from you.

The bike I compete on is one I bought thinking I'd replace it if I found I got back into mountain biking seriously. It was the best-fitting at the shop I liked, and for the figure I could spend. A bunch of other stuff happened, a new bike is not feasible, and somehow I survive. But it was, at least, my first-choice bike at the time - it would have been a total bummer if I'd bought something I didn't like as well. Anyway, barring serious accident, a bike frame lasts many years, and most cyclists find they have uses for more than one. Sounds like you already realize that.

I'm often on the side of get the bike now, and don't lose more of the season. But it does sound like you have a real preference.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Wait or try to find it somewhere else.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. I'm looking for a specific model and color. So that's not helping! I guess I could call around within a 100 mile radius to see if anyone has one, but I really want to support the local LBS.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

sonis9 said:


> Thanks guys for the input. I'm looking for a specific model and color. So that's not helping! I guess I could call around within a 100 mile radius to see if anyone has one, but I really want to support the local LBS.


That happened to me with my wife's bike and we choose to wait and that was over one month wait.

They had the bike my wife wanted but in a color she did not like.

And the same happened with my daughter's MTN bike, the color she liked was back ordered and we had to wait about 3 months.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

If you think you like it more, I'd say caad10 for sure.

I took a caad10 over a madone 4.5 and a bunch of other entry-level carbon bikes. Don't discount it because of the aluminium...it's a really fast bike.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

I don't know where you are, but my local LBS in South Jersey had at least three other CAAD 10s when I bought mine three weeks ago.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonis9 said:


> ... I really want to support the local LBS.


Tell them that. It might just be the incentive they need to start making some calls.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

sonis9 said:


> Opus- r u trying to blur my decision? Lol funny u say that. I took a spin on a super six. It fit great! Sweet ride for sure, and they have my size. Just not wanting to lay that kind of cash down at this time.


Not blur, exactly. Just saying that settling for anything less than what you really want comes with its own opportunity cost. Weigh the frustration of waiting now, against the joy of riding what you want later.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

sonis9 said:


> I have narrowed down to a trek 2.1, or a caad 10. I know....fit! They are different geo's, but I *like the ride of them both*! The kicker is *one is in stock, the other is on back order until July*! I was leaning to the caad, but wait until July!? I do like the 2.1 also, but the caad a bit better. Wait or ride! Thanks guys


How can that be? Did you try a friends CAAD or something?


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

Dave1442397 said:


> I don't know where you are, but my local LBS in South Jersey had at least three other CAAD 10s when I bought mine three weeks ago.


Keswick Cycle? I ask because it's South Jersey and I purchased my CAAD10 there last weekend...


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm in STL, MO. Not to close to Jersey.
Hank- I rode a Caad 10/5 with 105. I want the 10/4 with rival in white. It was the correct size,54. Not the components I wanted though.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

Squidly said:


> Keswick Cycle? I ask because it's South Jersey and I purchased my CAAD10 there last weekend...


Yes! I live in the Barclay Farm development, about a 10 minute walk from Keswick.

Here's mine:

<img src=https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/Dave1442397/Bike/P1010170-1.jpg>

And my old Motobecane Jubilee Sport from 1986:

<img src=https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/Dave1442397/Bike/P1010155-1.jpg>


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

Dave1442397 said:


> Yes! I live in the Barclay Farm development, about a 10 minute walk from Keswick.
> 
> Here's mine:


It's a beauty! Here's mine (apologies for the phone pic):


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

Squidly said:


> It's a beauty!


Thanks, I like it in red too...very nice!

Are you going on the Keswick Saturday morning rides? I went out the last two weeks and found it a nice outing.

I'm looking for something shorter (15 miles or so) that I can do in the evenings.

I just ordered new pedals too. It's time to go with clip-ins. I wanted to do some research before buying them, and went with Ultegra 6700s.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

sonis9 said:


> I'm in STL, MO. Not to close to Jersey.
> Hank- I rode a Caad 10/5 with 105. I want the 10/4 with rival in white. It was the correct size,54. Not the components I wanted though.


The only real "upgrade" I see between the two models is the fancier crank on the 10/4. But they're both FSA, and it's got to be the least important place on the bike to save weight.

Unless you really liked the SRAM shifting feel that much better, get the 105 bike. Backorders can last a very long time - like next season long, sometimes.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

Dave1442397 said:


> Thanks, I like it in red too...very nice!
> 
> Are you going on the Keswick Saturday morning rides? I went out the last two weeks and found it a nice outing.
> 
> ...


I'm a beginner transitioning from running (knees), so I'm not planning on doing the Sat. rides just yet. Maybe towards the end of the summer I'll be confident enough to give one a try.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Andrw-I have thought seriously about this!, and still may do that! The difference between the two is the Force carbon crank vs. FSA. Rival brakes vs. Tektro, and a carbon seat post vs. Carbon wrap post. That's where the 300 buck dif is I guess.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

None of those differences would be worth $300 to me, and I've been on Shimano components for many years, so I tend to be a little biased toward them. But you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I do like the rival, but had 105 on my old bike and it was great too! Riding 105 is better than not riding at all for 3 months!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonis9 said:


> I do like the rival, but had 105 on my old bike and it was great too! Riding 105 is better than not riding at all for 3 months!


Chances are you're going to have this bike a long time, so I think it's worth the effort to hunt down the model you want rather than settle. Either will do the job, but being a sizable investment you should not only get what you _need_, but what you _want_.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

So I took it upon myself to call 13 places within 200 miles of STL today to see if I could find the bike I wanted! On the 13 th call I found one about 2 hours away. Called my LBS told them where it was, and asked if they could get it and I would buy it from them. They called the shop 2 hours away, and called me back to say the sho would only sell it to them at msrp and he would make no money on it. So now I have to decide to buy it and pay to get it serviced at my LBS, or order a 12' from my LBS and wait it out for free service! Shoot!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonis9 said:


> So I took it upon myself to call 13 places within 200 miles of STL today to see if I could find the bike I wanted! On the 13 th call I found one about 2 hours away. Called my LBS told them where it was, and asked if they could get it and I would buy it from them. They called the shop 2 hours away, and called me back to say the sho would only sell it to them at msrp and he would make no money on it. So now I have to decide to buy it and pay to get it serviced at my LBS, or order a 12' from my LBS and wait it out for free service! Shoot!


If it were me and I knew I wanted that bike, I'd make the drive to get it. But take what I say with a grain of salt, because I once drove 5+ hours in a day just to test ride two bikes. It all depends on how important this is to you. 

BTW, servicing a new bike isn't that difficult, so you could take this opportunity to learn how and do it yourself.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

sonis9 said:


> So I took it upon myself to call 13 places within 200 miles of STL today to see if I could find the bike I wanted! On the 13 th call I found one about 2 hours away. Called my LBS told them where it was, and asked if they could get it and I would buy it from them. They called the shop 2 hours away, and called me back to say the sho would only sell it to them at msrp and he would make no money on it. So now I have to decide to buy it and pay to get it serviced at my LBS, or order a 12' from my LBS and wait it out for free service! Shoot!


I'd go get it. What's important is that you get what you really want. Your local LBS can't be upset with you just because another shop won't cut them a deal on the bike. They should be happy to take your money for servicing it.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Since I can't find the caad, I might just go super six 4, Scott CR1 Elite, or Jamis Xenith race!! I'm impatient!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonis9 said:


> Since I can't find the caad, I might just go super six 4, Scott CR1 Elite, or Jamis Xenith race!! I'm impatient!


Fit matters most, so standard advice here. Visit the dealers, get sized/ fitted and head out for test rides and decide from there.

Beyond that, I'd suggest reading over the companies warranties. IIRC Scott places some restrictions on their terms.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

So I have rode these bikes to death! All fit well because is similar geometry. Super six/ rival, Tarmac/ rival or 105, and madone 4.7/ 105. Also the Madone 5.2/ ultegra! I can get a 10% discount on the treks. 
Comments-
Tarmac- the stiffest and rode a little rougher than the others, but felt super fast!
Madone- like butter, smooth, but didn't feel like a rocket as the Tarmac did!
Super six- fast, but a little to much pressure on my hands it felt. That could be fit. It was in between the other 2 smoothness wise.
All three LBS are great!
Trek LBS- 15% off acces. And lifetime tunes
Specialized LBS- 15% off acces. No lifetime tunes
Cannondale LBS- 5% off acces. And lifetime tunes
All LBS give free pro fit!
I think I would be stoked about all 3. May come down to color! Lol 
I'm also riding in the MS 150 in a couple months! So comfort may play a role

With this info, which would u pick- thanks guys!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

IME, the closer a bike is to a good fit out of the box, the more likely you'll be able to get it really dialed with some further work. So I'd take the Super Six off the list.

The rocket feel can be a lot of fun, but if it comes with twitchy handling, it can get old. 150 miles is quite a lot - imagine the roughness of the Tarmac, 8-10 hours later. Charity rides can be slow. You might ask the dealers what tire pressure they use, though - it has a huge effect on ride feel, and could easily account for the difference you felt between the Tarmac and the Madone. Or, take the Tarmac for another spin and let some air out when you're out of sight of the shop. :wink5:

People I've met who've had lifetime tunes have found them useful. Get specifics, before you decide it's a real value-added.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonis9 said:


> So I have rode these bikes to death! All fit well because is similar geometry. Super six/ rival, Tarmac/ rival or 105, and madone 4.7/ 105. Also the Madone 5.2/ ultegra! I can get a 10% discount on the treks.
> Comments-
> Tarmac- the stiffest and rode a little rougher than the others, but felt super fast!
> Madone- like butter, smooth, but didn't feel like a rocket as the Tarmac did!
> ...


Of the four bikes you've mentioned, I've ridden three, but since one was the 4.7 and it's off your list, I'm down to two (Madone and Tarmac). My perceptions of them are somewhat different from yours, but since so much about cycling is subjective, based on experiences and preferences (among other factors) that's not surprising.

That said, FWIW, I found the Madone to have a slightly disconnected feel to it. Initially when I rode it, I really liked it, but the more I rode, the more I missed the road feel of my old (steel) bike. When I rode the Tarmac, I found that it had what I considered to be a near ideal balance of road feel and comfort, along with slightly 'livelier' handling. I can see how some would call the handling twitchy, but it keeps me engaged in my riding, and that's my preference.

If I were in your position, I'd go back and ride the three bikes again, but this time have the fitter tweak the C'dales fit and equalize tire pressures of all three bikes. It also helps to ride them back to back (if possible), because memories of the bikes fit and feel fade quickly when riding several. If, after tweaks to fit, the C'dale still doesn't feel quite right, then cross it off your list. There's no bad choice here, so you'll still be left with two good (and probably better) choices, fit-wise.


----------

